# Lost Raft on Poudre - fatal accident.



## Dan_22 (Nov 19, 2017)

Is there any information available on what happened in this incident?

Condolences to the family and anyone involved.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

I haven't seen anything on this in the local NOCO news?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Only reference I have seen:









1 person airlifted to hospital after being pulled from Poudre River west of Fort Collins


Information on why the person was in the river was not immediately available Tuesday, according to the Poudre Canyon Fire Protection District.



www.coloradoan.com


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd assume there will be a writeup in AW?

My condolences to the family, friends, and tripmates of the deceased.


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

Damn... condolences for sure for everyone involved.


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's the official statement from the Larimer County Sheriff's Office. Condolences to all involved.

River Incident (Sheriff)


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Bleugrass said:


> Here's the official statement from the Larimer County Sheriff's Office. Condolences to all involved.
> 
> River Incident (Sheriff)


Great reminder to put your name and contact information on your gear so that responders don’t worry that there is a body in the water because they found a paddle or boat.


----------



## TonyMancuso (Jun 27, 2016)

MT4Runner said:


> I'd assume there will be a writeup in AW?
> 
> My condolences to the family, friends, and tripmates of the deceased.


I've passed along all the info/articles I could find to Walbridge. He'll do what he does.


----------

